# Old Sol Elephant



## Jim (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is a really cool amber elephant figural bottle that I dug today. It is an ABM 1930s bottle, embossed OLD SOL on the head. From what I have gathered, these things are scarce. Some seem to think it was a bitters bottle, I disagree and would lean towards maybe a bleach bottle? It seems I heard something one time about an elephant bleach bottle, but I don't remember for sure. It has the typical Clorox-style top. Whatever it is, it's neat! Any help would be appreciated [] Thanks! Jim


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2006)

Close-up of the head of the beast []


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 11, 2006)

jim, clorox did make an elephant shaped bottle. if you a search on this site for clorox you will find a link on some of the posts to the clorox web site where they have a picture of the bottle if i remember correctly.


----------



## madman (Jul 11, 2006)

hey jim great find,  me think cleaner, saw one for sale think they were asking 40.00  cool mike


----------



## dirtflicker (Jul 11, 2006)

Jim, now thats something you son't see every day....an elephant bottle. COOOOOOOOOOOL!!![]


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 11, 2006)

Clorox was not embossed on the head on the Clorox version. I know Clorox also made two sizes of these. Old Sol probably did the same.


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I thought it was bleach. Definitely the coolest bleach bottle that I have seen. I saw one on eBay with a small ding that sold for $33. I think I'll keep this one. I've never dug one before, not even a broken piece of one. Jim


----------

